# so I have a new home!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I set up a small 2.5 gallon tank just for the 2 berried ladies from my Taiwan bee tank. They are getting close, so I thought I would give them a place all their own to have the babies in peace. This way I can actually see what comes out of the pot!

I did this once before with my Black and Red Crown Mosuras, and was able to see the new babies very easily and watch them grow....they were all Black Crowns 

Here is a pic of the ladies deciding IF they want to go into this new place.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

very nice like always  
excellent pictures too!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Anna! Better pictures this time...did you get an upgrade?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope just practised a little and took my time focusing


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice shrimps anna!


----------

